# Big bucks



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Some really big bucks are getting harvested this year because of all the corn the past 2 years offering protection to allow them to get old enough to get big racks.I've seen 3 that were taken this past week by friends that are all over 150.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Enjoy it while it lasts.

That is, another 8 days.


----------

